# estarás bem / bom



## PONTEDEUME

ola gostaria de saber se é melhor dizer (em português de Portugal) estar bem ou estar bom.

O contexto é o seguinte.

Está no conforto da sua nova casa perto da lareira com a sua namorada e eu disse:

Estarás muy bien (em espanhol).

Posso traduzir para:

Estarás muito bem   ou estará muito bom !!!

tenho a dúvida se dizer estará bem é optimo ou se percebe nesse contexto.

obrigado


----------



## Carfer

É '_estar bem', _se quer dizer que está confortável, que se sente bem_. _O verbo no futuro é que não faz muito sentido para nós, a menos, claro, que a pessoa não esteja connosco e ainda haja de vir conhecer a casa_._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Estarás muito bem = estarás muy bien
Estará muito bom = estará muy bueno.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

eu achava que estar bom é quando te cumprimentam por isso perguntam em português ...estás bom ?? 

por isso teve a confusão,  

estarás bem é por que vai ficar bem de agora em diante..


----------



## englishmania

PONTEDEUME said:


> eu achava que estar bom é quando te cumprimentam por isso perguntam em português ...estás bom ??
> 
> por isso teve a confusão,
> 
> estarás bem é por que vai ficar bem de agora em diante..


porque

"Estarás bem" não soa bem. 
"Vais ficar bem", "Vai correr tudo bem"/"Vai ficar tudo bem" 


Apesar de o mais usual ser "estás bem?/tudo bem?", a verdade é que também se usa "Estás bom/boa"?

Bem =advérbio
Bom/boa =adjectivo



> 1. *«O bolo está bom»*, mas não «O bolo está bem».
> 2. *«O bolo está bem feito»*, mas não «O bolo está bom feito».
> 
> *
> «O João está bem.»*
> *«O João está bom»*,
> que poderiam ser a resposta à pergunta «Como está o João?».
> Este bolo está bem feito.


_www.ciberduvidas.com_


----------



## PONTEDEUME

o que nao percebi é o que diz CARFER no contexto de que nao faz sentido em futuro.

Estará bem, é porque acho que estará confortável no seu lar junto da lareira por isso nao é presente.

em verdade, soa mal a um português dizer

*estará bem / confortável* (junto da lareira)quando esteja no apartamento ?


----------



## Fer BA

Pontedeume:

Sem interferir, se você dissesse, em castelhano e nestas terras, _estarás bien_, a gente entendería que você é de outro lugar , quase com certeza da Espanha...a gente cá usa a perífrase _vas a estar bien_.


----------



## englishmania

PONTEDEUME said:


> em verdade, soa mal a um português dizer
> 
> *estará bem / confortável* (junto da lareira)quando esteja no apartamento ?


Sim, soa mal.

Não compreendo bem aquilo que queres dizer. O que queres dizer exactamente? 
_
Vais-te sentir/Vais sentir-te bem aqui.
Vais ficar bem aqui, (vais ver).
Vamos ficar bem aqui.
O apartamento é confortável.
_ 
Ou, como já disse, _
Vai correr tudo bem/Vai ficar tudo bem_


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Está no conforto da sua nova casa perto da lareira com a sua namorada e eu disse:
> 
> Estarás muy bien (em espanhol).
> 
> Posso traduzir para:
> 
> Estarás muito bem ou estará muito bom !!!


 
_'Estarás' _é futuro, mas, pela descrição que fizeste da acção, ela decorre no presente e interpretei a frase como se estivesses a dizer à pessoa que ela estava bem, o que seria incongruente com o tempo futuro. Pelos posts posteriores, agora entendo que o que queres dizer é que ela '_vai estar/ficar bem', 'vai-se sentir bem'. _Em todo o caso é '_bem_'_,_ não _'bom'. _Julguei que em espanhol se dizia como refere o FerBA (e como também nós dizemos, aliás) e por isso não me ocorreu que era essa a intenção.


----------



## englishmania

PONTEDEUME, "estarás bem" está, de facto, no Futuro, mas na oralidade é raro (pouco frequente) usarmos este tempo verbal, pois soa muito formal.

_Amanhã irei comprar o livro._ (ninguém diz isto no dia-a-dia)

_Amanhã vou comprar o livro._ (muito frequente)  


Esta construção é usada muitas vezes:
*verbo ir  no Presente + verbo principal no infinitivo*

p. ex. 
"Vai correr tudo bem."
"Vou comprar o livro amanhã."
"Vamos comer um gelado."
"Vou ao cinema no sábado."  (vou ir)

Os ingleses também usam várias construções ("I'm going to buy", "I'm buying" ou "I'll buy") para falar sobre diferentes acções no futuro.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto à tua dúvida, as formas mais naturais e correctas são *"vai ficar tudo bem/vai correr tudo bem/vais ficar bem"*.

Um pormenor: o verbo "estar" nas expressões "estarás bem" e "vais estar bem" não soa bem. O verbo "ficar" adequa-se ("vais ficar bem").


----------



## PONTEDEUME

vai estar bem confortável !


pode ser ??


----------



## Outsider

PONTEDEUME said:


> O contexto é o seguinte.
> 
> Está no conforto da sua nova casa perto da lareira com a sua namorada e eu disse:
> 
> Estarás muy bien (em espanhol).
> 
> Posso traduzir para:


Estou com dificuldade em entender o que escreveu. 


Quem é que está no conforto da sua casa? 
Quem é que diz _Estarás muy bien_ a quem? 
E em que sentido é que o diz?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

PONTEDEUME said:


> vaiS estar bem confortável !
> 
> 
> pode ser ??


----------



## PONTEDEUME

para resumo, acho que o melhor é:

vai estar (bem) confortável.
vai estar muito bem.
ficará bem confortável.


acho que estas 3 f rases podem ser as mais adequadas segundo o que percebi.

muito obrigado pelas ajudas.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

PONTEDEUME said:


> para resumo, acho que o melhor é:
> 
> (ele/você) vai estar (bem) confortável.
> (ele/você) vai estar muito bem.
> (ele/você) ficará bem confortável.
> 
> 
> acho que estas 3 f rases podem ser as mais adequadas segundo o que percebi.
> 
> muito obrigado pelas ajudas.


Se você for usar a 3a. pessoa do singular, sim. Mas se você for usar a segunda pessoa, é como indiquei.

(tu) vais estar bem confortável.


----------



## englishmania

Aliás, se for Pt Europeu, tens de usar "tu" numa conversa entre namorados.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

depois de muito ler e pensar as vossas respostas talvez seja melhor em lugar de dizer "estará muito bem" no que todos combinamos que nem soa bem , esteve a pensar em frases semelhantes e acredito que tal vez seja melhor dizer:

*vai sentir-se muito bem*

o que acham? é talvez melhor em bom português escrever e dizer isto??

como vou escrever num documento gostaria de saber das vossas dicas ou respostas. Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## englishmania

Penso que soa bem _Você vai sentir-se/ficar muito bem aqui_. (PT Brasil)


Em que documento?


----------



## PONTEDEUME

obrigado pela resposta Englismania.

Só queria saber sé é possivel construir a frase sentir-se bem porque em espanhol também é possivel (sentir-se bien) e achava que português também.

O documento seria agora um documento comercial como o titulo duma página de decoraçao que vai levar o título de *vai sentir-se muito b*em


----------



## PONTEDEUME

podemos portanto resumir como:

Para estar bem --> remete a um impessoal (a gente...)
Para estarmos bem --> remete a um _nós_ que incúe todas as pessoas
Para estarem bem --> a um _vocês_ (destinatários/as do produto

é assim?.

 O que tenho agora é de dar jeito ao que soa melhor para o ouvido comercial..


obrigados.


----------



## Outsider

Se entendi o sentido que pretende, podia ser:

Vais ficar muito bem. (Pt)
Vai ficar muito bem. (Br)



PONTEDEUME said:


> podemos portanto resumir como:
> 
> Para estar bem --> remete a um impessoal (a gente...)
> Para estarmos bem --> remete a um _nós_ que inc*lui* todas as pessoas
> Para estarem bem --> a um _vocês_ (destinatários/as do produto
> 
> é assim?


É, e essas frases também servem. Em vez do verbo "estar" pode usar "ficar", que neste contexto me soa melhor.


----------



## englishmania

Outsider said:


> Se entendi o sentido que pretende, podia ser:
> 
> Vais ficar muito bem. (Pt)
> Vai ficar muito bem. (Br)
> 
> É, e essas frases também servem. Em vez do verbo "estar" pode usar "ficar", que neste contexto me soa melhor.



Concordo, mas, neste caso, pelo que percebi, será para uma página de decoração, e não  para usar num diálogo entre namorados. Sendo assim,  será mais adequado usar a mesma forma de  tratamento (você)  usada no português do Brasil -  "vai ficar".




PONTEDEUME said:


> Para estar bem
> Para estarmos bem
> Para estarem bem



Ou vais usar uma destas três, afinal?


----------



## PONTEDEUME

vou utilizar Para estar bem,...é mais impessoal

acha que está bem (escrito) e que faz sentido ???


----------



## Outsider

Deixe-me sugerir algo um pouco diferente. Se a intenção é usar a frase num anúncio publicitário em que aparece um casal instalado na sua nova casa, uma frase como a seguinte é capaz de soar mais natural, apelativa e personalizada.

_Para ficarmos na maior/ Para a gente ficar na maior._


----------



## PONTEDEUME

nao percebo muito o que dizes como "na maior" talvez no Brasil é mais frequente mas em Portugal nao me soa como frequente. Obrigado

SImplesmente procuro saber se é correcto:

Para estar muito bem..


obrigado


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> nao percebo muito o que dizes como "na maior" talvez no Brasil é mais frequente mas em Portugal nao me soa como frequente. Obrigado
> 
> SImplesmente procuro saber se é correcto:
> 
> Para estar muito bem..
> 
> 
> obrigado


 
Em Portugal é bastante frequente, mas pessoalmente acho que é demasiado coloquial para o fim pretendido


----------



## englishmania

Julgo que é difícil sugerir algo quando não estamos a ver a página de decoração e não sabemos muito bem o público-alvo, ainda que pense que seja o leitor adulto ("você") e não um "tu".

"Para estar muito bem" não está incorrecto. No entanto, acho que a frase podia ser diferente.

Não faço ideia se as seguintes frases são adequadas nem tenho propriamente jeito para inventar títulos de revista, mas soam-me mais naturais:


Aqui vai sentir-se bem.

Sinta-se bem.

Aqui vai ficar bem.

Para se sentir bem...

Para bem viver... 

Viva a sua casa...


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal é bastante frequente, mas pessoalmente acho que é demasiado coloquial para o fim pretendido


Talvez tenha razão. Uma sugestão mais neutra:

_Para ficarmos bem._


----------



## englishmania

Mantendo a frase original, soa-me melhor sem o "muito", não sei explicar porquê.

Para estar bem.
Para estarmos bem.


A escolha do "estarmos" é interessante, gosto do uso do "nós". 
Também seria engraçado usar um "eu", identificável com qualquer pessoa que leia a revista: Aqui vou ficar bem, etc..


Estou só dar palpites, não quero ser inconveniente. Boa sorte!


----------

